# DIY Topper to shank clamp



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi, just thought I would post my homemade clamp for holding topper to shank when glueing together.

The hole for the shank is lined with rubber or vynil floor covering to give protection to the shank


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

Nice one Gloops, I wondered how this stage would be done and after racking my brain all I could come up with was "gravity!" This will be of great help to a beginner like myself. Cheers pal. N.


----------



## norson (Jan 15, 2015)

what a GREAT idea!

I've had that same issue in the past and now, there's THE answer.

Thank YOU


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Great idea indeed. Simple and effective. Much better than my stick it on, and hope it stays straight why the glue sets method.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. Simple and effective system.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I use a similar methed and just use a small quick release f clamp to support the elastic. It works well but will try your type of fitment. using elastic does allow you to make sure the topper sits well as you can easily adjust the pressure on the topper simply


----------



## GregGerard (Dec 6, 2015)

I use a bicycle inner tube in a jawhorse.Horizontally.


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

All these ideas are one of the main reasons that I joined this forum. I love picking other people's brains (so to speak) Cheers fellas) N.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Great idea. definitely better than the method I had been using, tape.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

My last cane I used a long wood working clamp. Your way looks far better.

Rodney


----------



## Ron T (Dec 13, 2015)

That's a great idea! I certainly could have used it when I was carving.


----------

